# grouper



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

can you catch grouper off of the bob sykes bridge or no?


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

yes


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Catching one shouldn't be the problem. Catching one big enough to keep is the challenge


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *tunapopper (9/29/2009)*Catching one shouldn't be the problem. Catching one big enough to keep is the challenge


very much so


----------

